# Price check on 2000 15hp mariner 2 stk and 2004 Honda 20hp 4stk



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone know the "blue book value" on these engines or where I can find info on them?

Thank you.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats


select the outboard link to obtain information


----------

